# The Hobbit Audio Book



## Ghân-buri-Rob (Sep 8, 2022)

I just obtained The Hobbit Audio Book read by Martin Shaw



Anyone a opinion on this edition? So far I like it a lot!


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 27, 2022)

I remember there being audiobooks on _The Silmarillion _as well, I think.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 28, 2022)

Nice! It looks great! I usually listen to the ones by Tolkien himself while crocheting Mordor....🤣 Feels counter productive.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 28, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Feels counter productive.


Indeed 'tis so, and e'er the more paradoxical. Truly, _that_ is Dawn and Doom entwined as one...


----------

